# Strange animal sounds in camp!



## Apex Predator (Mar 9, 2011)

On my last traditional hunt I was awakened by beastly noises.  It sounded to be right in camp with us!  I crawled out of my sleeping bag with knife in hand.  I captured this short video.  Anyone have a clue what it may be?

(url removed)

Can someone tell me how to imbed this video?


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 9, 2011)

Here ya go


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 9, 2011)

Dagum...sounds like me.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 9, 2011)

Watch out that tentcot sounds mad when ya get too close


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd a packed up and got the hey outta there right quick like!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 9, 2011)

When the beans get to talking along with that strange sound, it can get intense and keep you up all night.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey I heard that sound down at Horse Creek WMA back in October. Mike


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh My Goodness...that's funny. I've thought about doing that myself while staying awake thru the noise!!! I don't recognize the "tent cot" label.....and can't remember all who was there with ya'll. But I have camped near enough several of the hornblowers posting that I remember that sound!!!!! Just imagine 2 or 3 of them all sounding off at the same time!!!! Whew!!! Horsecreek or Oconee all over again!!!!


----------



## markland (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh I've heard worse, in fact this 1 time at Ft Stewart recently it sounded like I was surrounded from both sides, just about too scared to sleep even if I was capable of falling asleep with all the awful racket going on!!!  LOL


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 9, 2011)

It was either AL or Chris (BamBam). I have heard both of them snoreing at some of the trad hunts. They both sound like grizzly bears. LOL


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 9, 2011)

I bet Marty has to sleep with his light on in his room now. Mike


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 9, 2011)

dm/wolfskin said:


> I bet Marty has to sleep with his light on in his room now. Mike



Excellent. 

Whoever it was must be kin to them Darlins on the Andy Griffith show .


----------



## dutchman (Mar 9, 2011)

I can't recall hearing anythng like that at Horse Creek. But I was in the back of the campground the last two years. It's possible I coulda missed it...


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Mar 9, 2011)

The Darling brothers


----------



## SOS (Mar 9, 2011)

That's Melvin or Dennis....DON'T SHOOT!


----------



## BkBigkid (Mar 9, 2011)

My wife Heard that while I was playing it and Claims that was Mild, I been told I can saw some logs that can be heard at the neighbors House.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 9, 2011)

Now that's funny right thar...


----------



## DaddyPaul (Mar 9, 2011)

Hilarious!


----------



## JSOG (Mar 9, 2011)

That would be the Southeastern Scarlet-Throated Dennis.  Or a related sub-species. seen em at HorseCreek 

Call animal control and a Warden!


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm afraid the perpetrator hasn't posted yet!   It could have been me, if another had been recording.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 9, 2011)

That's funny Marty!  I've been told I snore louder than that, I think they are all lying!!!!!


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 10, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> I'm afraid the perpetrator hasn't posted yet!   It could have been me, if another had been recording.



Roger B?.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 10, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> I'm afraid the perpetrator hasn't posted yet!   It could have been me, if another had been recording.



1 adam 12...we have suspect under surveillance.


----------



## dpoole (Mar 10, 2011)

Martin


----------



## markland (Mar 10, 2011)

That would be my guess!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 10, 2011)

Bingo!!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm guessing he don't think it's as funny as the rest of us?


----------



## markland (Mar 10, 2011)

I didn't think it was all that funny either!  Especially at 2 in the morning!!  LOL  Just kidding , ya know I wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 10, 2011)

After a few of these hunts, you learn who to camp next to,
and when to leave some space.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm just wondering if there "might" be a little payback lurking somewhere down the road? Ya never know about such things...when, where, how.   Naa probably not, but then again...


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 10, 2011)

You really do have to pay attention to who you camp next to....Dennis is guilty, Roger, Mitch and Charlie, but the primo was BamBam (even Mrs BamBam aka Melissa wears ear plugs....she showed me!!!)
Now if they sounded like this kitty and was as cute it'd be different!!!!a cat with sleep apnea!!!!
I watched that episode of the Darlings just last weekend!!!!That was hilarious but they wouldn't stay turned on their sides!!!!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 10, 2011)

A lot of strange things in camp these days. Mike


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 11, 2011)

I have been told that there is one of those wild animals in my house. I have heard it a couple of times ..... when it wakes me up. But as soon as I wake up, it is gone! Funny thing is, that this animal seems to have a wide range of habitat. Everywhere we have camped my wife and kids have heard it?? Oh yea, I have a beagle that will put that cat to shame! That dog can snore! And, no, he doen't camp with us either. lol


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 11, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> You really do have to pay attention to who you camp next to....Dennis is guilty, Roger, Mitch and Charlie, but the primo was BamBam (even Mrs BamBam aka Melissa wears ear plugs....she showed me!!!)



Guess everyone has to be good at something. Oh well....


----------



## pine nut (Mar 11, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> You really do have to pay attention to who you camp next to....Dennis is guilty, Roger, Mitch and Charlie, but the primo was BamBam (even Mrs BamBam aka Melissa wears ear plugs....she showed me!!!)
> 
> 
> Thanks for leaving me out by oversite!  I know I belong in this class.  We really are a group of world class snorers!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 11, 2011)

pine nut said:


> TNGIRL said:
> 
> 
> > You really do have to pay attention to who you camp next to....Dennis is guilty, Roger, Mitch and Charlie, but the primo was BamBam (even Mrs BamBam aka Melissa wears ear plugs....she showed me!!!)
> ...


----------

